# Walthers Bargain Depot items



## WSOR (Jun 27, 2010)

Just looked at the Walthers clearance section on their website. Micro engineering track, LGB power/controllers and rolling stock (including UP Bulkhead flatcar) are listed. Worth checking out. The track seems like a pretty good deal! 

http://www.walthers.com/exec/bargain?scale=G&category=all


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

$88.98 is a great price for the U.P. bulkhead car. In my opinion that is one of the best modern American style cars that LGB has made. I have repainted five of the earlier release cars to N.P. Stan Cedarleaf has the decals in his library. Replacing the LGB trucks with Aristo rollerbearing lowers the car a little and greatly improves the look.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There's an Aristo-Craft stainless steel WYE switch (#6) for $60, now that is a steal! 

Also, the MTS reversing loop unit is very cheap (for LGB) 

Greg


----------



## WSOR (Jun 27, 2010)

FYI Trainworld is now having a sale on the bulkheads for 79.99.


----------



## RGSNH (Jan 13, 2008)

Well Walthers does not know how to package rail for shipment. 

I recieved my code 250 nickel silver rail this morning in a flat cardboard sleave made from two pieces of cardboard. it had broken open on one end and was broken about 1/3 of the way along the length. rails were bent at the break in the package. needless to say i called in and got an rma # and it is on its way back to them for replacment. they are going to try shipping fedex ground this time instead of fedex smartpost. 

Where is Stretch when you need him? he knew how to do bullet proof rail packaging. 

Al P.


----------

